#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Clean Room Technology - Fundamentals of Design, Testing and Operation

## f81aa

Hi:



I will like to share Clean Room Technology - Fundamentals of Design, Testing and Operation. I hope it has not been posted before and it is a new addition.

The dirt and bacterial-free conditions provided by cleanrooms are essential for much of modern manufacturing industry. Without clean conditions, products get contaminated and either malfunction or become hazardous to people. In recent years there has been a considerable increase in the number of cleanrooms. They are now used for the manufacture of items used in computers, cars, aeroplanes, spacecraft, televisions, disc players and many other electronic and mechanical devices, as well as the manufacture of ********s, medical devices and convenience foods. This rapid increase in the use of cleanrooms has created a demand for good quality information about cleanrooms that is free from the hype of sales and marketing jargon. Information is also required to teach production personnel about their working environment, and how to conduct themselves within the cleanroom to minimise contamination.

Cleanroom technology can be divided into three parts: design, testing and operation. Cleanrooms have to be first designed and constructed; they then have to be tested to ensure they achieve their design specification and continue to do so; finally they have to be operated in such a way as to minimise contamination.

This book covers these three main facets of cleanroom technology and has been written using the principals generally accepted within cleanroom industries. However, the author found many areas where no sound advice existed and had to develop guidance using his knowledge and experience.

Because of this, he has tried wherever possible to give the scientific reasons for the contamination control measures suggested, so that the worth of his opinions may be judged. However, many of the principals are one mans opinion, and this should be borne in mind.

This book is intended for anyone involved with cleanrooms who wishes an overview of the fundamentals of cleanroom design, testing and operation.

Those interested are welcomed to download it from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

I hope you will find it useful.

Best regards
See More: Clean Room Technology - Fundamentals of Design, Testing and Operation

----------


## nanduripakash

thanks and its a really good reference to learn on Clean Room Technology. Please share any such info on Clean Rooms

----------


## jituraju

Dear Friend,
I am unable to download the file,  pl send me an alternate link,

Thanks.

Jitu

----------


## f81aa

Hi jituraju:

Please try this new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## jituraju

Dear Friend,

Thanks a Lot for the new Link, 

Thanking You Once Again.

Regards.

JituRaju

----------


## akll84

Hey Pal,

Thank you for those general info =)

Really helpful.
Just a question, for my final year project, i am doing stuff related to clean room, to design and achieve the 10K class for AC ventilation system. is there any other reference book I can find that related to Air change and how does it affect the standard.

Cheers

Aaron

----------


## viskzsenior

Dear Friend,
I am unable to download the file, pl send me an alternate link,

Thanks.

Viskzsenior

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Nabilia, thanks a lot

Regards

----------


## esseltech

Hi

Can anyone upload Clean Room Design book by W Whyte? 

Also not able to download Clean Room Technology by the same author. This book was posted by f81aa. None of the links are working and the one in rapidshare starts, but does not finish the d/l. Will be greatful, if this one can be uploaded to ifile.it site.

Thanks a lot in advance....

----------


## Nabilia

You have to click on the grey free download button and wait, wait, wait. The status bar will tell you how much time you have left. If it is your first time in the hour it will be 5 minutes. When the time is up, the button will turn green, click on the green button and you will get your download.

----------


## esseltech

Thanks Nabilia. Did exactly as you have indicated. The download starts and rapidly does about 20 to 25% and thereafter stops. This has been happening for at least half a dozen times. I guess this is a problem with free downloads on certain sites.

Did not have any problem downloading from "ifile.it" though. I was able to download ASHRAE Docs that you had posted in this site. Is it possible to upload 'Clean Room Technology' in ifile.it site? Will be greatful if you can do so.... Thanks very much

----------


## Nabilia

From what I can see, there is only one book. Sometimes I have to open the rapidshare in a separate window and let it download or countdown by itself for a long time. 



Here is another link...

Cleanroom Technology - Fundamentals of Design, Testing and Operation - Whyte 2001.pdf	  27.327 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Clean Room Technology - Fundamentals of Design, Testing and Operation

----------


## esseltech

Thank you very much Nabilia. I was able to download the book "Cleanroom Technology - Fundamentals of Design, Testing and Operation - Whyte 2001.pdf from the ifile.it site. Twice the downloads stopped and then used a downloader accelerator, which resumed downloads even after stoppages. Thank you very much. Your help is very much appreciated, since it came at a time when I needed this most.

----------


## ashfak59200

probably its been deleted from the site. for such priceless sharing if u kindly follow 4shared.com library then it would be a virtual library for u too. and we can get them any time later on without troubling u. thanks anyway as u tried to share.

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## adamber

Hi everybody,

Could u please send me an alternate link so that I can download the book ? Or would somebody be so kind to send it to my email address? 

Thank you in advance

Kind regards,
Adam

----------


## UK0098

unable to download can you please repost the link to download the book. 
Thanks

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

The new download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## viskzsenior

thanks

----------

